# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik gebruik voedingssupplementen om mijn gezondheid op peil te houden

## Leontien

Agnes heeft een artikel geplaats over voedingssupplementen en dan vooral waar je op moet letten als je het wilt gaan gebruiken.

"Voedingssupplementen, je vindt ze in alle soorten, lijken het wondermiddel voor een goede gezondheid. Maar wees toch maar voorzichtig, want er zijn enkele valkuilen waar u beter niet in trapt".

We hebben hier al een stelling over gehad om je mening te vragen over of voedingingssupplementen helpen om je gezondheid op peil te houden. Bij deze stelling vragen we ons af of jij supplementen gebruikt en wanneer. Je kunt bij de reactie aangeven welke voedingssuplementen je gebruikt. Gebruik je geen supplementen? Je kunt dan als reactie aangeven waarom niet.

Klik hier voor het artikel.
Klik hier voor de stelling.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem regelmatig een volledig vitaminen/mineralensupplement en daarnaast neem ik Befact Forte (vit B1,B2,B6 en B12) op aanraden van mijn huisartse.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik moest voor bloedarmoede vitamine B12 extra innemen, dus dat doe ik nu nog steeds af en toe.
Verder neem ik zo weinig mogelijk pillen in... eet liever een appel dan dat ik een pilletje inneem  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik neem heel afentoe een vitamine C tablet in. Maar ook niet vaak. Dus heb op 'Nee' gestemd.

----------


## Nikky278

Als het koud begint te worden, begin ik weer met vitamine C bruistabletten. Mijn weerstand is niet fantastisch, dus wel zo verstandig. Weet niet of het echt zoveel verschil maakt, maar baat het niet, dan schaadt het niet he.

Xx

----------


## dotito

Als ik me echt zwak en moe voel neem ik al eens vitamine B,maar dat gebeurd niet veel.Heb ook op nee gestemd.

----------


## Luuss0404

Veel vitaminen en mineralen kan je ook via gezond eten binnenkrijgen... http://www.vitamine-info.nl/alle-vit...en-op-een-rij/ hier staat een overzicht...
Als je echter tegen bepaalde producten niet kan of een vitamine/mineraal slecht wordt opgenomen of nie in je voeding voorkomt dan is een voedingssuplement een aanvulling.

----------


## sietske763

ideaal dat er vitaminen en supplementen bestaan!
heb er net een aantal binnen.. bij mn ontbijt

----------


## christel1

Ik heb in mijn CVS periode zoveel pillen moeten slikken, home TPN, magnesium baxters, vit B12 baxters, gammaglubuline baxters dat ik nu geen voedingssupplementen meer kan zien eerlijk gezegd. 
Mijn bloedwaarden zijn optimaal dus zie ik niet in wat ik zou moeten slikken. Ja juist 1 pilletje voor mijn schildklier en mijn slaapmeds maar dat zijn geen voedingsupplementen dus heb ik NEE gestemd

----------

